# 6 yo started growling at Kids



## Adler's mom (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello, 
I have a 6yo German Shepherd. We have had him since he was a pup and he is very well socialized. He has not grown up with children in the home but I have nieces and nephews he is used to. He has NEVER shown any signs of aggression towards any human before and very rarely growls at other dogs. He used to tolerate kids pulling his tail, climbing on him, laying on him etc... He would just get up and move. 

In the last month he has growled at two toddlers. One instance the toddler jumped on his back and hugged him around the neck, he showed his teeth and scraped her face up pretty badly. The second instance was when a kid was trying to give the dog a treat and the dog growled (I quickly removed the dog). 

There have been a lot of changes in the house- I am pregnant and the baby's room is now complete with all new baby stuff. 

We have never had to worry about our dog before. He is the typical GSD, he is protective but has never growled or bite a human before. He allows us to do ANYTHING to him and I have never ever been concerned about his temperament until now with kids. 

I have mentioned these two instances to the vet and she recommended getting him neutered, which we just did. She also suggested seeing a behaviorist. I thought I would reach out on here first. 

Anyone else have this problem? 
He is the best dog and so sweet to everyone.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Kids need to learn how to treat a dog. They shouldn't be pulling his tail, climbing on him, laying on him or jumping on him. You shouldn't allow that and he should not have to tolerate that. He probably learned that kids hurt him and he wants nothing to do with them now.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

No child should ever been climbing on a dog, pulling their tail, etc.. Especially hands around a neck, big no no in the canine world. MayzieGSD is correct, he probably dislikes children now. Just like people, dogs can only "tolerate" something so long.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

You need to train children how to respect dogs just as much as a dog needs to be trained to be gentle with children. 

In no way should you be allowing children to ride your dog, it's not a pony!! Or pull tails or ears. If the child is too young to understand, you keep the child away from the dog until it is old enough to understand and respect the dog. You are setting those children up for a very bad bite. 

This is not your dogs fault, it lies with you and the way the children were allowed to abuse the dog. You are setting your dog up to be aggressive with children. You need to stop that behavior immediately.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So, if some kid jumped on your back and pulled your hair, climbed on you, used you as a bed, would you like it?

Dog is older now. Maybe he has some pain.

As was already posted, he has decided that he isn't going to take it anymore. And he shouldn't have to.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not condoning kids climbing and pulling on him but...

when a 6 yr old dog suddenly becomes intolerant to kids, my first thought is a pain reaction. Go take him to a vet.

HOWEVER, the fact that he would get up and move says that he was not tolerating this behavior. He was avoiding it. Do not let kids in his face anymore. For his sake and the kids.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sigh....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Dollars to donuts the dog is having arthritis or some other sort of pain and has learned to view kids as a source of pain. PLEASE do not let the kids climb or jump or pull on the dog or otherwise use him as a jungle gym. Otherwise you'll end up with an injured kid and a dead dog.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I wouldn't let the dog around kids without CLOSE supervision. Nothing really against the dog, just not used to kids, especially stranger types. 

Years ago my Aunt had a Weimaraner dog, never around kids. This dog was mostly pretty friendly, but our Son riding a bike was to much. The dog chased him then bit his leg. This was after we had been there for a day, overnight too. The wound wasn't much, but did break the skin.


----------

